
Startup Idea: A Better WeWork - kartickv
https://medium.com/karticks-consultancy/startup-idea-a-better-wework-796d9b8d31c1
======
chriscatoya
I think the biggest reasons WeWork was never a tech company was because they
were a real estate company...look at their capital expenditures. Usually, a
large part of the ability for tech startups (specifically software) being able
to scale is low capex. Adding software to optimize operations wouldn't have
changed this for WeWork.

What may have made this more of a tech startup is if WeWork approached the
inventory issue like Airbnb. This article lists 8 companies taking that
approach [https://coworkingmag.com/blog/airbnb-for-office-
spaces/](https://coworkingmag.com/blog/airbnb-for-office-spaces/)

~~~
kartickv
Good point.

